# Loving my new lens! (an Enzo photoshoot - picture heavy!)



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great pictures of Enzo....I love the grassy tongue.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Darn. Those are all great pics<: 

What a smiley happy glowing boy he is<:


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Your pictures turned out great! Enzo is very handsome. He doesn't seem to mind having his picture taken.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Really nice pics. the sixth one is my favorite.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful, Sam! I love the 12th...


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Love the pictures. New camera, lens, and already doing well at PP? You are a prodigy.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Actually, there's no PP done on these pics. I upped the saturation a little on the camera before the photos were taken. =)


----------



## Riverangel (Jun 13, 2011)

Great pics, beautiful pup! I love that lens too, perfect for candids and action! Enjoy!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

That is the lens I leave on my Nikon D40 all the time. The wide angle one comes out on occasion. Nice pics.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ugh I am SOOOO jealous of all you people with your fancy cameras LOL.

Someday maybe I will be able to afford one.

Enzo is looking very handsome!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Geez, I am going to have to take lessons from you! Those are fantastic! Course I think Enzo would look good with any camera shot!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

I love them all just wonderful!

Enzo is handsome as ever 

I MUST get a DSLR!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow Sam, those are GREAT!!!! I so want a good camera... it's on the BD/Xmas list for sure.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I was going to ask if you played with the saturation level. He looks so vibrant. I knew he was a red boy, but that sure makes him glow! Love the grassy tongue and the next pic after. Too cute!


----------



## Lerin (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow those are GREAT pictures! I must agree with the others, I need to get a fancy camera myself! I just got an waterproof/shock resistant camera for christmas, which is great, but doesn't even touch the pictures that you took there. Great job! He looks so handsome and happy


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Just beautiful.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for all of the nice comments - Enzo is a GREAT model to practice with. =) He loves the camera. If he sees it and I'm not taking his picture, he stands in front of me and barks at me until I do. lol Such a ham!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, there really is a huge difference in these photos, they are great.


----------



## Photosbykev (Jun 12, 2011)

Really nice detailed images, Enzo has a lovely coat  

For those thinking a DSLR will turn you into experts and give you perfect images I would think very carefully before taking the leap.

You will need at least two lens to cover general photography, I currently have 14 lens that are used on a regular basis and the learning curve is steep. You will also need a flashgun at some point for basic lighting and the list goes on.

My camera equipment is insured for £31,000 so it can get a very expensive hobby and to be honest using a compact p&s can be just as rewarding when you get a nice image. I haven't use any of my Canon DSLRs photographing Bailey and I don't think I will for quite a while.


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Photosbykev said:


> Really nice detailed images, Enzo has a lovely coat
> 
> For those thinking a DSLR will turn you into experts and give you perfect images I would think very carefully before taking the leap.
> 
> ...


This is all true, but photography can be a very rewarding hobby. I'm not the best photographer around but I still end up getting NAS (Nikon Acquisition Syndrome). In my mind, one of the best things about a DSLR is the removal of limitation posed by a P&S. You are correct though, for most people a good P&S is probably the best option. A DSLR will not make you a good photographer, just like good paints won't turn you into Picasso. Like all things, the more you put into photography, the more you get out of it.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awesome shots of Enzo::... love the one with the grass on his tongue:yuck::yuck: Looks like a great lens....have fun!!!!!:


----------



## Photosbykev (Jun 12, 2011)

Feldenak said:


> This is all true, but photography can be a very rewarding hobby. I'm not the best photographer around but I still end up getting NAS (Nikon Acquisition Syndrome). In my mind, one of the best things about a DSLR is the removal of limitation posed by a P&S. You are correct though, for most people a good P&S is probably the best option. A DSLR will not make you a good photographer, just like good paints won't turn you into Picasso. Like all things, the more you put into photography, the more you get out of it.


The limitations of a p&s camera can be challenging which I like  and yes you do need to accept that it takes time and a lot of practice before you will get confident with a DSLR and then the cameras and lens become just another tool to get a photograph


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Photosbykev said:


> The limitations of a p&s camera can be challenging which I like  and yes you do need to accept that it takes time and a lot of practice before you will get confident with a DSLR and then the cameras and lens become just another tool to get a photograph


I've had a DSLR for close to 3 years now and am just now getting to where I feel confident in what I'm doing. Granted, I'm not shooting every day or even every week, but I shoot as much as I can.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I definitely agree with you, Photosbykev. I don't expect the camera to turn me into a pro photographer...but I'd like to try to get better. There's a lot of learning going on here. It's something that I've always been interested in, but never have been able to pursue because of the limitations of my P&S. I do have some that are decent that I managed with my P&S cameras (a little HP photosmart one and a Nikon L110) but the total control just wasn't there. If you want to see some of the other pics I've done, this is my Flikr account. The ones of Enzo are with the DSLR, but the others are with the P&S cameras. 

Flickr: SHerren88's Photostream


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Photosbykev said:


> The limitations of a p&s camera can be challenging which I like  and yes you do need to accept that it takes time and a lot of practice before you will get confident with a DSLR and then the cameras and lens become just another tool to get a photograph


^ My sister has an older DSLR that she doesn't use. I think one of the reasons why I haven't invested in one myself (and I love taking pictures of anything and everything) is because of the reasons my sister doesn't use hers... it isn't user friendly and it's a pain to carry around. Not just because of the fear of breaking it, but it's heavier than a p&s. <- I just can't imagine going on a 6 mile walk or whatever carrying one around. 

That said, Sam's pictures are so beautiful. As are everyone else's DSLR produced pics on the site. It's that color and detail... ogh. I'm having camera envy. :


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I definitely agree with you, Photosbykev. I don't expect the camera to turn me into a pro photographer...but I'd like to try to get better. There's a lot of learning going on here. It's something that I've always been interested in, but never have been able to pursue because of the limitations of my P&S. I do have some that are decent that I managed with my P&S cameras (a little HP photosmart one and a Nikon L110) but the total control just wasn't there. If you want to see some of the other pics I've done, this is my Flikr account. The ones of Enzo are with the DSLR, but the others are with the P&S cameras.
> 
> Flickr: SHerren88's Photostream


Keep shooting Sam, you're doing great!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm thinking of trying (like...years down the road lol) of trying to do some sort of pet photography business. Marlene inspired me. =) But I need lots of practice and photos of dogs other than Enzo...probably even some that aren't goldens (GASP!). lol So I'm thinking of calling some rescues and asking if I can come take pictures of doggies waiting on their forever homes that the rescues can use on their website or Petfinder. That way, I can practice and maybe help some pets find new homes in the process. Maybe I'll even call the shelters, eventually, but I don't know that I could handle that just yet. I'd be bringing home a lot of dogs that I can't afford and don't have room for. lol


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I'm thinking of trying (like...years down the road lol) of trying to do some sort of pet photography business. Marlene inspired me. =) But I need lots of practice and photos of dogs other than Enzo...probably even some that aren't goldens (GASP!). lol So I'm thinking of calling some rescues and asking if I can come take pictures of doggies waiting on their forever homes that the rescues can use on their website or Petfinder. That way, I can practice and maybe help some pets find new homes in the process. Maybe I'll even call the shelters, eventually, but I don't know that I could handle that just yet. I'd be bringing home a lot of dogs that I can't afford and don't have room for. lol


Sounds like a great Idea....GOOD LUCK.....listen, looked @ your flickr shots, and since I dont have a Yahoo account, couldnt post a comment....the paintball pics are awesome, such clarity....is that really done in the woods, or a pre-structured building to look like woods?? Thanks...


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Holy moly, those are gorgeous pictures!! Enzo is very handsome =)


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Nash666 said:


> Sounds like a great Idea....GOOD LUCK.....listen, looked @ your flickr shots, and since I dont have a Yahoo account, couldnt post a comment....the paintball pics are awesome, such clarity....is that really done in the woods, or a pre-structured building to look like woods?? Thanks...


Really done in the woods...and they were really playing. They're not just posed shots. lol We lucked out because the lighting was PERFECT. I took a ton of pictures that day...also took a few paintballs in the process. lol OUCH. If you wanna browse through them on my Facebook albums, here are the links. You don't have to have a FB to be able to view them. =)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1679242821580.2096792.1252800005&l=6db4d31a7b

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1679306743178.2096793.1252800005&l=a2a7d182d7

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1679393385344.2096804.1252800005&l=c2dc0f16c4


----------



## Photosbykev (Jun 12, 2011)

Enzos_Mom said:


> I definitely agree with you, Photosbykev. I don't expect the camera to turn me into a pro photographer...but I'd like to try to get better. There's a lot of learning going on here. It's something that I've always been interested in, but never have been able to pursue because of the limitations of my P&S. I do have some that are decent that I managed with my P&S cameras (a little HP photosmart one and a Nikon L110) but the total control just wasn't there. If you want to see some of the other pics I've done, this is my Flikr account. The ones of Enzo are with the DSLR, but the others are with the P&S cameras.
> 
> Flickr: SHerren88's Photostream


I've added you as a contact if that's ok, my flickr account is at Flickr: kevlewis' Photostream

this is my main lens  with me buried behind it


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, your pictures are amazing!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful Enzo photos.  Now you know how shutterspeed. aperture and Iso are working together. That 's great. The next step is to control.
A helpful tool is your histogram. You can see the histogram of the photo you made on your camera display or on your computer.

This photo is very well exposed. (Beautiful photo. I like the light in his eyes)










Histogram.










This photo is a little bit dark (underexposed)










Histogram










How you can use the histogram you can read here


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, those are AWESOME pictures!!!


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Great pictures. Do you do any post editing?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sam*

Sam

Those are AWESOME PICS OF ENZO!


----------



## Bella's Mama (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

No post editing...I should hopefully have some software for that soon. =)


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

janine said:


> Great pictures of Enzo....I love the grassy tongue.


 Great pic, I too love the grass tongue


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Enzos_Mom said:


> No post editing...I should hopefully have some software for that soon. =)


Very nice shots indeed then. Thought for sure you edited a little to get that grass looking so nice 

I use adobe Lightroom for little adjustments on my pics, great program.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

We've had so much rain that the grass is SUPER green right now...and kind of long. It's like Enzo has his very own jungle in the backyard. lol


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Sam, Nikon has a traveling photo school. I got a day long session free because I bought my camera at a camera store, but I bet there is a school in your area in the not too distant future.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Ooh, thanks Sherie! I looked it up and they won't be in Michigan until March/April 2012...but they'll be in Ohio in October. =) I just might have to look into that.


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Ooh, thanks Sherie! I looked it up and they won't be in Michigan until March/April 2012...but they'll be in Ohio in October. =) I just might have to look into that.


Is there a link to this school? Do I just need to poke around on Nikon's site for info about it?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Photography School | Photography Classes | Nikon School

There ya go! =)


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Photography School | Photography Classes | Nikon School
> 
> There ya go! =)


Thanks! You rock.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Saw on fb - just love the pics. he is handsome.


----------

